# The Avian Flu outbreaks in the USA



## Markwright (Dec 21, 2014)

*Butterball confirms Avian Flu*

at contract farms in Arkansas ( perhaps in Missouri too )
Arkansas is the new avian cases today.

MN and MO are the 2 previous breaks.

A tough disease in poultry central so to speak now.


This deal may end up effecting meat markets Higher.

this is a tough deal for poultry producers.


----------

